# NEED HELP..Dont know what this is



## tyler_woods (Mar 23, 2010)

well i parked and somehow i have transmission fluid leaking.

i have a smaller radiator looking object with 2 lines, one on the bottom right side and bottom right side. they have the tran fluid going through them, well the curb snapped the one from the end and bent that piece. i looked through all manuals of every sort and cannot find out what it is. 

its not the radiator, but looks similiar just smaller. not sure and need help, supposed to give the car to the seller this week 

[email protected]


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks to be the tranny cooler? Is the fluid red? If it is then that is what it is.


----------



## jamestiff2008 (Mar 21, 2010)

all you have to do is put an external cooler on it, you can get one from any auto parts store. take the old one out that broke and cut the fitting off of the hoses and connect them to the new one.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

if you have a turbo and an automatic, it's your oil cooler.


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Defiantly the tranny cooler if it was right by the radiator.... Hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

what year is this car?


----------

